# Nearly brought back a stowaway !!!



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, We are finally back in the UK after our 6 month trip to Morocco...trip was great, weather fantastic and we are looking forward to working on a campsite for the summer months to re-fill the coffers !!
While we were driving to the ferry , through Tangier town, we were almost swamped by young Moroccan boys trying to board us when we stopped for traffic lights.....up the ladder onto the roof, hanging underneath the chassis of the motorhome & generally making the last leg of the journey through Morocco fraught for us....we were terrified that if they fell from the motorhome we would run them over, either with the van or the toad !! This was our 4th trip , and the first time we had ever experienced this problem.(note to self...get a ladder cover !!) On arrival at the ferryport we were directed through the scanning equipment, I suppose they were checking for drugs !! While the van was being scanned we were asked to wait outside of the van and we had a good view of the policeman/customs men checking out the inside of thevan on their computer. They asked to see under the bed, as their equipment showed a large area of liquid...Gordon duly escorted the customs chap onboard & showed him the water tank under the bed....all was OK and we were waved off to the dockside to await boarding. When I attempted to use the onboard facilities I was amazed to find a young moroccan boy, stowed away in the shower compartment !!! My screams alerted both Gordon and the policeman and said youngster was escorted, forcibly, off the van...I have just about gotten over the shock...he had crept aboard at the scanner...what a farce !! ...Lovely to be back in UK and on here too.....Jenny and Gordon


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

People never realise how "civilised" we are in the UK until you go abroad.
John


----------

